# ClichÃ© furries



## JynxLynx (Jul 28, 2015)

What are some common things amongst fursonas? I feel like multicolored eyes and a murderous dark side are pretty common.


----------



## Wolf-Man-Kyle (Jul 28, 2015)

Canines
just... so many... _canines_
I mean don't get me wrong, canines are awesome
but theres nothing more cliche than a canine, and despite the fact I love felines, they seem to come in a near second, but I think canines are most definitely the most dominant fursona you will ever see.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 28, 2015)

Chicks with dicks.
...JUST for the sake of having a dick.
( ie: strictly fetish material, of which this fandom already has plenty )

( edit: -and yes, i realize i'm editing this over 5 years late but i feel i need to make a clarification )

( well...that and i'm curious who'll even notice i posted something )


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jul 28, 2015)

Superpowers... one guy I used to know had a whole bunch of ridiculous powers for his fursona.  As cool as your fox is, why the hell can they turn invisible, fly and reincarnate (to name a few)?!


----------



## Willow (Jul 28, 2015)

A tiger with a lot of muscles and a big wang


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2015)

Willow said:


> A tiger with a lot of muscles and a big wang



God yes. <3


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 28, 2015)

Slutty foxes... and otters :[


----------



## Willow (Jul 28, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Slutty foxes... and otters :[


I see nothing wrong with a slutty otter


----------



## JynxLynx (Jul 28, 2015)

Willow said:


> I see nothing wrong with a slutty otter


I'd party with a slutty otter.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 28, 2015)

Horse dick on everything. Dog with horsedick, bird with horsedick, fish with horsedick, etc.



Willow said:


> I see nothing wrong with a slutty otter


There's nothing wrong with it but there's too many. Breaks my heart a bit.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

Scars on faces.
Heterochromia.
Goggles.
Being 'shy characters'.
Getting angry when they see their friends getting hurt.
Silly hybrid combinations.
Using adjectives as sona names. (E.g. Hi! I'm Fiery!)

I'm sure I can think of more.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm tired of seeing morbidly obese bears and pigs.


----------



## Inkling (Jul 28, 2015)

Putting wings on animals that aren't supposed to have wings?


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 28, 2015)

All this talk of cliche furries is making me debate if my character avatar and name is one.


But to answer the thread....I'm going to say foxes being crafty and mischievous in general


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 28, 2015)

Extreme sexual prowess. Miniscule refractory time, erection for hours, cumming buckets.


----------



## foussiremix (Jul 28, 2015)

canines... why fuxking so many.
And they have superpowers but they shouldnt have powers.

Mary sue fursonas with super strong bla.

buffed up fursonas with muscles like hulk   .   i see someones dong expanding ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)

An fursona with no special mark.


----------



## IAN (Jul 28, 2015)

Unnatural-colored noses (guilty as charged w/ chrome, fuck you it's cute! ).

Not only is it commonly used but I have noticed when a character's nose is anything else but natural it attracts so much more people to the character. Like, I noticed a _dramatic_ increase in faves/watches on my FA's as soon as I applied the chrome nose to Ian. It's odd...


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

IAN said:


> Unnatural-colored noses (guilty as charged w/ chrome, fuck you it's cute! ).


Does your nose make it beep when you go through those metal detectors at airports? :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 28, 2015)

Tuff guy or a sex slave kind of bio.


----------



## Caledonian (Jul 28, 2015)

absurd markings


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

People who want their sonas to have everything on them at once.
"I want to have the front legs of an eagle, the back legs of a goat, and a dragon tail, and a blue penis, and dinosaur spines, and polka dots, and stripes, and.. "

Just stop.


----------



## Anthropomorphic Human (Jul 28, 2015)

Anime hair.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

Anthropomorphic Human said:


> Anime hair.



Hair that covers just one eye.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Jul 28, 2015)

Weird hybrids or just hybrids in general.
Weird colors and weird colored parts.
Perfect characters (you know, super buff, strong, all that stuff).
Super powers.
Canines, felines, dragons. I love them, though, so it's not like this is a bad thing.
Sluts.
Can take anything.
Can fit anything.
Can cum as many times as they need to.
Don't get tired.
Last extremely long.
Herms.
Wings everywhere.
Horns everywhere.
Shy characters.
Tough guys.

Probably a few other things too, but eh. I don't feel like thinking too hard.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 28, 2015)

There is nothing new under the sun and no one is a special snow flake.. so I  feel that we shouldn't care about whether something is clichÃ© or not and just be whatever we like, especially if it makes us happy.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

Razzle said:


> There is nothing new under the sun and no one is a special snow flake.. so I  feel that we shouldn't care about whether something is clichÃ© or not and just be whatever we like, especially if it makes us happy.


It's true, in the sense that sonas are quite often a heavy reflection of the tastes and nature of the person who created it.

But it's still good fun to share a laugh about.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Jul 28, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> It's true, in the sense that sonas are quite  often a heavy reflection of the tastes and nature of the person who  created it.
> 
> But it's still good fun to share a laugh about.



Yeah, exactly. Nothing wrong with just having fun with these things and laugh a bit. We all know that these things aren't necessarily bad. After all, it's kinda hard to be completely original with anything these days, so yeah.

Well, at least that's how I see it.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone think my character seems cliche ?


----------



## Mei (Jul 28, 2015)

ALL FURRIES!!! *runs away giggling*



Razzle said:


> There is nothing new under the sun and no one is a special snow flake.. so I feel that we shouldn't care about whether something is clichÃ© or not and just be whatever we like, especially if it makes us happy.



I couldn't have said it better myself, Razzle. If you enjoy something, do it!! (as long as it doesn't harm someone else) Even  if that means your fursona is a big-breasted, society-hating, emo, one-eye-covered-animehair, two color eyes, hermaphrodite, winged, shy, blue dragon-penised, red vagina'ed, BDSM torture slaved caninedragonfelinething.

Laughs are good, as long as everyone is ^-^ People shouldn't take what others post on online forums TOO seriously..

I forgot to add steampunk! *facepaw*


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 28, 2015)

Over-dramatization of everything ever, I'd say.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

Mei said:


> I forgot to add steampunk! *facepaw*


Awh, but steampunk is cool. ;c


----------



## Mei (Jul 28, 2015)

I know, I love it IRL xD I have the SEXIEST steampunk corset ever!! ^^


----------



## IAN (Jul 28, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Does your nose make it beep when you go through those metal detectors at airports? :V


 It's just chrome in appearance, it's still a natural fox nose made out of fox-nose-stuff. xP


----------



## Astus (Jul 28, 2015)

Fox personas, if anything is clichÃ© that's it


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> Anyone think my character seems cliche ?


Doesn't matter if it is. Why change it if it's what you like?


----------



## Caledonian (Jul 28, 2015)

mei said:


> _I forgot to add steampunk! *facepaw*_



b-but I'm a steampunker at heart... furry is just a sidetrack for me. I'm a steampunker with furry interests.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 28, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Doesn't matter if it is. Why change it if it's what you like?



Well kind of.....I-I guess.....oh blast it you're right I still like my character in any case


----------



## Razzle (Jul 28, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> Anyone think my character seems cliche ?



I think your name and avatar picture are neat personally. But what really matters is what you think. =)


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 28, 2015)

Inkling said:


> Putting wings on animals that aren't supposed to have wings?



I read that as wangs instead of wings, but it'd still apply.


----------



## Obscuromancer (Jul 28, 2015)

The character is a 30 something american bisexual who works in IT and has an artistic flair... the author in otherwords


----------



## Inkling (Jul 28, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> Well kind of.....I-I guess.....oh blast it you're right I still like my character in any case


DrDingo's right, don't worry about it too much. Doesn't matter how cliche it is, if you're happy with your character that's all that matters!
Besides, like Razzle said, your name and avatar is pretty cool!


----------



## dischimera (Jul 28, 2015)

Scrawny or effeminate foxes, and moe huskies.
There are also the bara tigers and bears.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 28, 2015)

all the uncreative wolf fursonas. if it was a drinking game i would die of alcohol poisoning


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> all the uncreative wolf fursonas. if it was a drinking game i would die of alcohol poisoning



What if someone wants to truly express their lack of creativity for the whole world to see? It could be a big part of who they are. ;V


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 28, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> What if someone wants to truly express their lack of creativity for the whole world to see? It could be a big part of who they are. ;V



best thing for them to do is go to walmart, find the sweater isle, and take a picture of one of the sweaters with wolves howling at a moon that single overweight men like to wear to taco bell. and boom, instant fursona.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

Heh, maybe my guy is kinda cliché. A canine stereotype scientist with bright goggles and little attention paid to personality. 
But you know what? That's alright, I think. I like him a lot, and the whole vibe just really appeals to me.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a grey ram fursona and a pink pig fursona with curly hair and yet people are telling me I'm creative at designing characters.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 28, 2015)

Razzle said:


> I think your name and avatar picture are neat personally. But what really matters is what you think. =)



Phew ! thank you



Inkling said:


> DrDingo's right, don't worry about it too much. Doesn't matter how cliche it is, if you're happy with your character that's all that matters!
> Besides, like Razzle said, your name and avatar is pretty cool!



Thanks Ink. I'm very happy with my character actually ^_^



dischimera said:


> , and moe huskies.



...........Just when I was starting to feel better :V


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 28, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Heh, maybe my guy is kinda clichï¿½. A canine stereotype scientist with bright goggles and little attention paid to personality.
> But you know what? That's alright, I think. I like him a lot, and the whole vibe just really appeals to me.



I quite like it  The art design is very original and the whole "scientist who has cynical fun" theme is a little funny and interesting


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 28, 2015)

Am I clichÃ© enough ? :V

<<<<<<<<


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Am I clichÃ© enough ? :V
> 
> <<<<<<<<



Hmmm..
Add more angst. :v


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 28, 2015)

Orphan stories are cliche. No, your fursona cannot be Batman. Besides, isn't your fursona supposed to be a reflection of who you want to be? I dunno about some of the people out there, but I most definitely do not want to be an orphan. 
Also, no need to give your 'sona 5000 different talents, from flying to being able to fart Gangnam Style. 
Of course, my fursona is a red fox that sings in a thrash band. What am I talking about? 
Also, if I ever get a ref sheet, I am putting robotic legs on my fursona. Possibly robotic arms as well. Cyborgs are cool.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Orphan stories are cliche. No, your fursona cannot be Batman. Besides, isn't your fursona supposed to be a reflection of who you want to be? I dunno about some of the people out there, but I most definitely do not want to be an orphan.
> Also, no need to give your 'sona 5000 different talents, from flying to being able to fart Gangnam Style.
> Of course, my fursona is a red fox that sings in a thrash band. What am I talking about?
> Also, if I ever get a ref sheet, I am putting robotic legs on my fursona. Possibly robotic arms as well. Cyborgs are cool.



Reflection of who you want to be? Nah. Not always.
It can be what you want it to be. Some people make it as different from themselves as they possibly can, some make it the same as themselves, some want a deep character and some want it wacky and memorable. 
Whatever it is that they want the most from a personal character, it's not the same for us all.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jul 28, 2015)

For some they just like to use orphan as an easy backstory explanation for a personality trait that they see as desirable.


----------



## Maugryph (Jul 28, 2015)

Most common cliches I've seen.
1. Everyone is a Wolf
2. Battle Scars (+1 if it's by the eye)
3. 'OCs' that look like color changes of popular characters
4. Bios that describe the OC as both shy and outgoing (I kid you not)
5. Ability to shape shift into anything (Can't make you mind up what species you want to be? no problem  )


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Most common cliches I've seen.
> 1. Everyone is a Wolf
> 2. Battle Scars (+1 if it's by the eye)
> 3. 'OCs' that look like color changes of popular characters
> ...


right on the wet nose


----------



## dischimera (Jul 28, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> ...........Just when I was starting to feel better :V



Nah. You're not moe.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 28, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> right on the wet nose



Let not also forget that a lot of people choose dragons as well. Also I have a few.....additions of my own
6. Extremely good magic abilitys just because
7. Come back to life after death only because the fan fiction story demands it
8. Heal instantly with no explanation


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 29, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> Let not also forget that a lot of people choose dragons as well. Also I have a few.....additions of my own
> 6. Extremely good magic abilitys just because
> 7. Come back to life after death only because the fan fiction story demands it
> 8. Heal instantly with no explanation


jesus. sounds like a Dungeons and dragon noob making their first character.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 29, 2015)

The one thing I try to avoid is giving my characters any "super powers".  People seem to be obsessed with giving their characters clichÃ©  elemental powers and whatnot. While a few years ago I did start giving  some of my characters these clichÃ©, overused powers, I eventually took  them off because I found them annoying, overused and I didn't want my  characters to be overpowered, because then it would make my stories  harder to write and give it more plot holes. 
Like even now when my  former friend recently gave one of her characters to me... she had given  him plasma powers, which honestly is extremely overpowered and would  make little to absolutely no sense in my universe. And would make the  story very hard for me to write as he could probably just blast everyone  with plasma and that would be the end of it 



Maugryph said:


> 4. Bios that describe the OC as both shy and outgoing (I kid you not)



Oh my God I've seen characters like that too! About a year ago I made a joke page on the shitty Sonic Fanon Wiki called "Zackery the Hedgewolf Demon" and gave him all the most contradicting personality traits ever.

Anyway things that bug me that I see a lot:
- crappy furry doll maker characters
- stupid OP powers (like plasma)
- booby animals
- people abusing their fursonas with weird fetishes/giving their fursonas traits to accommodate fetishes
- characters that have no parents and were made in some sort of lab... most cringe-worthy backstory ever
- minerva mink
- wait what?


----------



## Maugryph (Jul 29, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> Let not also forget that a lot of people choose dragons as well. Also I have a few.....additions of my own
> 6. Extremely good magic abilitys just because
> 7. Come back to life after death only because the fan fiction story demands it
> 8. Heal instantly with no explanation



While there is a large amount of dragons in the fandom and they are around 6% of the population, it is small compared to wolves (17.9%) and foxes (12.9%). So a whopping 30% of the fandom is either a wolf or a fox. *If you add up just the canines it is at 40%*. What annoys me is that the dragon is the about the only reptile furries (er scalies) will choose. the second most favorite reptile is the dinosaur and it is only at .4%
While the stats are from 08' there is an updated list (2011) on wikifur. The order of popular fursona has not changed.

in conclusion none of these stats matter and you should be what you like best

http://www.furcenter.org/pubs/Furry_Species.pdf
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/List_of_most_popular_phenotypes


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 29, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> While there is a large amount of dragons in the fandom and they are around %6 of the population, it is small compared to wolves (17.9%) and foxes (12.9%). So a whopping 30% of the fandom is either a wolf or a fox. What annoys me is that the dragon is the ONLY reptile furries (er scalies) will choose. the second most favorite reptile is the dinosaur and it is only at .4%
> While the stats are from 08' there is an updated list (2011) on wikifur. The order of popular fursona has not changed.
> 
> in conclusion none of these stats matter and you should be what you like best
> ...



Yes thank you for the sensible conclusion. If anything the best we can learn is to express at least some amount originally in making OC's or fursonas.

As for me I'm comfortable with mine for a long time to come.


----------



## Maugryph (Jul 29, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> Yes thank you for the sensible conclusion. If anything the best we can learn is to express at least some amount originally in making OC's or fursonas.
> 
> As for me I'm comfortable with mine for a long time to come.



The point is that there are not too many reptiles in the furry community. 

And this obsession furries have about originality, why are they so obsessed? Nothing is original, we are influenced by everything, we subconsciously rip ideas off someone else, it's human nature to emulate.

"Give up on trying to be original.  Every song has been sung, every  picture has been painted, and every story has been told.  The best one  can do is sing, draw, or tell it again well.â€   
  â€•     Evan Mandery,            _         Q

"We can never be entirely original, as artists or as people. The genius  and vision of those who came before us is too great for us to digress  from entirely. Though, as creatures that are compelled to test and  surpass our own creative abilities, we must always strive for that  originality in everything we do in order to move the world forward.â€   
  â€•     Jessica Lave

 â€œItâ€™s not where you take things from - itâ€™s where you take them to." -Jean-Luc Godard
_


----------



## Ieono (Jul 29, 2015)

Psh, originality can still be attained, and people do it every day, It's just that not everyone is gifted with the creative powers to be original.


----------



## Maugryph (Jul 29, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Psh, originality can still be attained, and people do it every day, It's just that not everyone is gifted with the creative powers to be original.



A person with originality takes an old idea and makes it new. I believe that anyone can come up with something cool as long as they put the time and effort in it.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 29, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> A person with originality takes an old idea and makes it new. I believe that anyone can come up with something cool as long as they put the time and effort in it.



What a clichÃ© sentiment.


----------



## Maugryph (Jul 29, 2015)

Ieono said:


> What a clichÃ© sentiment.



Look who's talking.

*"Originality can still be attained, and people do it every day"*

Where did you get that? from a self help book?


----------



## Ieono (Jul 29, 2015)

I _am_ a self-help book.


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Aug 1, 2015)

1.Wolves. Just _too _many damn _wolves!_
2."Plain" characters. What I mean by that is when people have, say, a dog fursona, with the same marking as an actual dog, but nothing to differentiate it from other dogs. Like yeah, my 'sona is a cow with brown spots. Big whoop. But she also has purple hair and piercings. Which leads me to another thing...
3.Piercings. Nearly every character today has piercings, a lot of them with ridiculous amounts of piercings. Rhiann's piercings actually happened by accident.
4.Wings. People just love to slap wings on things.
5.Heterochromia. I used to think it was cool, so some of my characters do have it I'll admit. But it's becoming old now.
6.The "tough but really sensitive" stereotype. Just stop.


----------



## dischimera (Aug 1, 2015)

So... everything.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 1, 2015)

dischimera said:


> So... everything.


Pretty much. Some of us pick traits because we think they are cool, others pick traits to make a special snowflake. 
Come on, my fursona is a red fox with cybernetic limbs. You can easily accuse me of being a special snowflake, when I just felt like making my fursona a cyborg badass.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 1, 2015)

Nobody's said anything about leg warmers and rave accessories and shit like that?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 1, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Nobody's said anything about leg warmers and rave accessories?


Maybe if the furry fandom existed in the 80s. I have not seen such antiquated fashion being used on anyone's fursona, but maybe I am not looking hard enough.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 1, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Nobody's said anything about leg warmers and rave accessories?



Leg warmers look pretty femboy-ish to me. Especially stripped ones LOL.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 1, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> Leg warmers look pretty femboy-ish to me. Especially stripped ones LOL.


Don't get me going on the rainbow ones...


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 1, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Don't get me going on the rainbow ones...



Well, now that you mentioned them... 

:V


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 2, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Most common cliches I've seen.
> 1. Everyone is a Wolf
> 2. Battle Scars (+1 if it's by the eye)
> 3. 'OCs' that look like color changes of popular characters
> ...



B-But gemsonas can shapeshift into anything


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Aug 2, 2015)

Rainbows.  Rainbows everywhere.

Piercings.  Piercings everywhere.

Tattoos.  Especially "tribal" tattoos and markings.  Again, everywhere.

Ravers. . .clubs. . .glowsticks. . .and all things related to techno-music.

Gamers.  The assumption that everyone owns one of the most recent gaming consoles and plays it religiously.

The assumption that we're all in our teens and twenties, and male, and gay/bi/trans.

Over-emphasis on genitals, and general obsession with sex, to the point that it becomes really obvious that the person behind the fursona has no actual sexual experience and their entire "understanding" of sex is based on what they've seen in NSFW art or porn.

Emo. . .teen angst. . .dark, brooding characters who mope and act angry because they think it will make them all sexy and mysterious.


----------



## Ratical (Aug 2, 2015)

Furry sexual demographics are interesting. A good portion of the community is gay/bi, but it's almost an even split, so straight furs actually outnumber them most of the time on a species-by-species basis. The exceptions, at least looking at Adjective Species, are huskies, otter, lions, and rabbits, who have a higher than usual proclivity of being bi or gay.   I know they can't help it, but I guess being a sparkledog or gay bunny has become a cliche by circumstance.


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 2, 2015)

I also hate it when people give their fursonas extrem big bulges. that in a way gross.
Please pants would rip with an fat bulge, .
Scars on eye.
Normal fucking wolves that are only grey.
fursonas with sonic design.


----------



## JynxLynx (Aug 2, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> B-But gemsonas can shapeshift into anything


Of course they can. 
They're perfect. 
Wamp, wamp.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 2, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> B-But gemsonas can shapeshift into anything



Wouldn't that be more of a Steven Universe thing then a furry thing?


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 2, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Wouldn't that be more of a Steven Universe thing then a furry thing?



Cartoon shows and there art style have a habit of breaking normal body proportion rules.......so more or less yes


----------



## Zirco (Aug 2, 2015)

Is my fursona is a cliche i know that has now unique apart from Electric Blue bioluminescent claws buts that not on my ref sheet because i thought about it after i don't have the money to get a new improved one plus trying to describe unique markings is extremely difficult so i did not bother with any


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 2, 2015)

I made my 'sona before I knew about any of the clichÃ©s , somehow I managed to make my fursonas appearance extremely clichÃ© , eh atleast his personality isn't that generic " tough guy but sensitive " crap , nah being a loon's way more fun. :V


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

To be honest, most cliches don't bother me so long as they are done right, and aren't overused.  That being said, there are quite a few in the fandom that are the reason I have a look of horror on my face more often than not when I decide to browse art.

Then again, one could also argue I have the special snowflake cliche going on with my own 'sona.  She is, after all, an extremely unusual species of fish wearing a rainbow sweater.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Inkling said:


> Putting wings on animals that aren't supposed to have wings?



I have a medical condition


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 3, 2015)

(my icon isn't my fursona) I have a shark currently, which seems popular but doesn't seem to be super common for a 'sona. I actually tried to steer away from the ear thing but she looked so weird without them I put them back. I was actually considering making my second 'sona (cuz I want one) into some kind of lizard. I'm just not sure WHAT. That's the hard part. XD


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 3, 2015)

I think hooves on everything is a thing I see a looooooooooot though. I mean heck I'm guilty of that one but unicorn horns and hooves on everything regardless is like "okay okay I get it".


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Aug 3, 2015)

Boobs, impossibly huge "how the hell is she standing" ones. On everything, even species that would never have them.

.....and even some men.


----------



## Ratical (Aug 3, 2015)

Armored Chocobo said:


> Boobs, impossibly huge "how the hell is she standing" ones. On everything, even species that would never have them.



On the flip side, there's also huge testes. Again, sometimes on non-mammals who'd have no use for 'em.

Buuuut cliche as it is I'm not gonna be the one to tell someone their characters is wrong for it, either. Artistic license is fine as long as it's not expired (and even if it is, I won't snitch).


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 4, 2015)

Haha yeah I'm guilty of boobs on things that shouldn't have them XD. I'm in the process of designing a snake character and she's going to have boobs. Probably. I know one of my lizards will, but she's also not an existing species, and an egg-laying mammal like a platypus.

I think the biggest cliche is "everything's a dog". I know it's hard to learn otherwise, but agh

ps Ratical your character is so cute (dat icon!)


----------



## Ratical (Aug 4, 2015)

SodaBubbles said:


> I think the biggest cliche is "everything's a dog". I know it's hard to learn otherwise, but agh
> 
> ps Ratical your character is so cute (dat icon!)



Thank you. 

And yeah, I think a lot of furs learned to start drawing anthros with them because there seems to be this tendency for some artists to give non-dogs very dog-like features or muzzles. Like they go back to the same template in their mind. There's so much beauty in other creatures, too.


----------



## Godtier (Aug 4, 2015)

Likes: Raves!! snuggling :3, food, [species that the fursona is]

Dislikes: RUDE PEOPLE (grrrr!!)


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ratical said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And yeah, I think a lot of furs learned to start drawing anthros with them because there seems to be this tendency for some artists to give non-dogs very dog-like features or muzzles. Like they go back to the same template in their mind. There's so much beauty in other creatures, too.



At some point quite a few years ago, all I drew were dogs and everything else I drew looked like a dog (except maybe cats... and birds) like I drew a bear for a school project thing and some kid was like "I just love how you draw your dogs!!" (not sarcastic, by the way).
A year later after that I drew a reindeer and some snotty girl in my class was like "it looks like a dog!!! snort!"


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hyper is very unattractive and very overused.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Godtier said:


> Likes: Raves!! snuggling :3, food, [species that the fursona is]
> 
> Dislikes: RUDE PEOPLE (grrrr!!)



this is why I avoid likes and dislikes on refs


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Aug 5, 2015)

Nyro46 said:


> At some point quite a few years ago, all I drew were dogs and everything else I drew looked like a dog (except maybe cats... and birds) like I drew a bear for a school project thing and some kid was like "I just love how you draw your dogs!!" (not sarcastic, by the way).
> A year later after that I drew a reindeer and some snotty girl in my class was like "it looks like a dog!!! snort!"



To quote/paraphrase Joel Hodgson in one of his early stand up routines "I can make thousands of different balloon animals. . .but they all come out. . .looking. . .like little dogs. . ."


----------



## That_green_dog (Aug 5, 2015)

I guess im a bit of a cliche furry having a canine fursona but i mean what matters is that i like it even if its cliche.


----------



## Lethaen_McUlster (Aug 5, 2015)

As much as canines ARE Cliche, I'd never approach someone who is a canine and ask "Couldn't you have chosen something different?" 1. cause I'm a canine 2.being a new fur myself I went through all the animals I could think of and narrowed it down again and again trying not to be as cliche as possible but still maintaining a 'sona I liked. Eventually I settled with an Albino Golden Jackal, as far as I was aware I had never heard of an Albino fursona and it wasn't a fox so I'd at least stay a bit out of what was considered "Cliche". ultimately though I didn't feel like a bird, fish, otter, deer, bear or anything else fit ME as my fursona, I considered, an emotional and behavioral manifestation of myself. I've also advised others that were curious about it to be original but don't be forced to portray a fursona you don't like.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 5, 2015)

Specific species are pretty common to the point of cliche in the fandom (as mentioned, canines, dragons, ect.), though that's probably from just general familiarity with those species.
People grow up being exposed to dogs, cats, they see dragons as one of the most commonly displayed mythical creatures...it's natural they'd just gravitate towards that. I don't consider it a cliche negatively, though it is very common.

As far as a cliche with furries I see negatively, personally I think the winner is awful color choice. Christ do I hate seeing the hundreds of OCs that are red/black, blinding neon color/blinding neon color, a color palette containing about 5-6 different colors that don't compliment well at all...it just seems so common in this fandom. It's like everyone defaults to using colors that don't mix well or get used way too often. I'm pretty biased on it because I like more muted and earthy colors and I usually limit my palettes a lot when creating OCs, but I think badly colored OCs is cliche.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 5, 2015)

Lethaen- yeah, it seems that albino fursonas are pretty uncommon, despite the profusion of white ones, albino itself seems rare. But that fits pretty well with the percentage of genetically albino creatures in the real world.

I've noticed that not only is mismatched eyes kind of cliche, the biggest cliche of it is blue-and-green. It used to be green-and-red after some anime/manga I don't remember the name of. Personally I'd like to see more alternate sets of color rather than just those, if you've gotta.


----------



## Ratical (Aug 5, 2015)

Sorta touched on, but: species-specific body types. There's exceptions, yeah, but most otters are fit and skinny, most cats are leggy or feminine, dragons tend to be a little on the muscular side, and bears are chubby. 

I'm sure that's part of the appeal of most of them: your mind just goes to the animal with the type of body you'd like to show off, but there's nothing saying you couldn't be a super skinny walrus or a pudgy bird. Maybe have trouble flying, but it's doable.



Lethaen_McUlster said:


> I've also advised others that were curious about it to be original but don't be forced to portray a fursona you don't like.



It's like a lot of other things in life. If you're afraid of liking something or listening to a certain kind of music or watching certain shows because of what other people think you're just lying to yourself and it's gonna make you upset. Lots of furs are canines because there's a lot to like about 'em. They have this sorta middle ground where they can be cute or sly or commanding or sultry with just small changes to things like body type. Yeah, it's cliche to be a fox or a wolf but if it makes you happy then who cares? If you can make your character your own that's all that matters.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

With how many fursona's are out there its kinda impossible to avoid all the cliche's. You are either plain and boring or you go WAY too far and end up looking like Discord (MLP "le gasp")


----------



## Jaden Darchon (Aug 5, 2015)

While appearance can appear "clichÃ©" there are a lot of really cool backstories/lore out there that belie that assertion, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 5, 2015)

I think people's fursona personality archetypes can be more cliche than a fursona species.
Like the dark and brooding raver/EDM fan wearing tripp pants with glowstick fluid blood and a nymphomaniac/satyrmaniac is a bigger cliche than "Wolf", "fox", or "dragon".


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 5, 2015)

wolfox/dragon hybrid with all those traits


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 5, 2015)

Grody weasels/possums and hipster ferrets.


Ozriel said:


> I think people's fursona personality archetypes can be more cliche than a fursona species.
> Like the dark and brooding raver/EDM fan wearing tripp pants with glowstick fluid blood and a nymphomaniac/satyrmaniac is a bigger cliche than "Wolf", "fox", or "dragon".



This. There is a far larger problem with archetypes regardless of species.

Also, never mention Tripp pants again. Let us move on and act like people which buy them don't exist.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 6, 2015)

SodaBubbles said:


> wolfox/dragon hybrid with all those traits



Actually now that you mention it, hybrids are definitely on the top of my list for "cliche" furries. Not to say they're bad, but damn are they a dime-a-dozen.


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 6, 2015)

One cliche I see popping up more and more is what I like to call "Tumblr Fursonas"
Basically, what they are are those weird, ultra pastel, ultra "kawaii uguu" fursonas (Usually some crazy hybrid animal) drawn with that rounded, gloopy art style. The characters are almost always trans or genderfluid or some special snowflake sexuality. I'm so sick of seeing these types of characters everywhere. Like, come on, try and be creative.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 7, 2015)

I just came up with another one

'Coming out as a furry'


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 7, 2015)

These ultra colour full fursonas with to much colours. PLEASE

My fursona has cololurs but not that much, these fursonas pretty much burn eyes.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 7, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> These ultra colour full fursonas with to much colours. PLEASE
> 
> My fursona has cololurs but not that much, these fursonas pretty much burn eyes.



Very true. I wish those furs would learn color theory. more colors =/= better. Many eyes could be saved.


----------



## GamingGal (Aug 7, 2015)

--The obsession with sex. I mean, I get it, you guys wanna picture your characters doing the dirty, but sheesh, all the damn time?
--Hyper/macro. I see way too much of it.
--Penis's on everything. Guys, girls, you name it. I even saw a character recently who was female and her tail could turn into a penis. Whyyyyyyy.
--All the sex.

--Colors. It's either boring/bland/not unique colors or it's like a paint store exploded and you called it a day.
--Piercings and emo/scene kid shit.
--There are other species out there besides canines. And if you're gonna be a canine, be unique. Don't be your average wusky.
--Hybrids. I admit I have a hybrid sona, but it's a blending of myself and two creatures I adore (bull/deer isn't that normal). Don't opt for the normal hybrid cause you want to be in the cool kid crowd.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Aug 7, 2015)

Black and Blue or Purple and green.

WHO STARTED THE WHOLE PURPLE AND GREEN THING?!?!??! It's good in moderate amount BUT PRIMARY 45% GREEN, 55% PURPLE WITH BLUE STRIPE? Dafuq?


----------



## asspile (Aug 7, 2015)

i always assumed everyone just wanted to revert back to the early 2000's scene times but i could be wrong


----------



## Mr.Foox (Aug 7, 2015)

Canine loving, emo haired, femboy dressing, dominant seeking, over emotional, free art asking, fursuit wanting, demanding, under aged, relationship hopping, grammer mistaken, shapshifting, basic bitch fur.


----------



## Filter (Aug 7, 2015)

With character design, clichÃ© isn't always a bad thing. There's something to be said for a kind of shared language and universal appeal. While a platypus fursona might be more original than a canine fursona, for instance, dogs and cats have a long history of living with and being well liked by humans.

I've been a feline and a canine, sometimes with wings and sometimes without, and not always with natural colors. It seems the older I get, the less I worry about being clichÃ©. Most of your character's originality comes from just being you, or expressing what's inside of you. An extra stripe or piercing here or there rarely makes or breaks a fursona.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 7, 2015)

Zeitzbach said:


> Black and Blue or Purple and green.
> 
> WHO STARTED THE WHOLE PURPLE AND GREEN THING?!?!??! It's good in moderate amount BUT PRIMARY 45% GREEN, 55% PURPLE WITH BLUE STRIPE? Dafuq?


Purple and green are often chosen by people who want to look punky and outgoing because they're typically seen as 'toxic' colours.
As we all know horribly well, if a furry sees something they can add to their sona which they think will make them look special, you can bet half a buttcheek that they're gonna use it.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Zeitzbach said:


> Black and Blue or Purple and green.
> 
> WHO STARTED THE WHOLE PURPLE AND GREEN THING?!?!??! It's good in moderate amount BUT PRIMARY 45% GREEN, 55% PURPLE WITH BLUE STRIPE? Dafuq?



I find blue color schemes and black and red incredibly common


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 7, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> --The obsession with sex. I mean, I get it, you guys wanna picture your characters doing the dirty, but sheesh, all the damn time?
> --Hyper/macro. I see way too much of it.
> --Penis's on everything. Guys, girls, you name it. I even saw a character recently who was female and her tail could turn into a penis. Whyyyyyyy.
> --All the sex.
> ...



you mean like wusky, folf,cabbit, boat, ferrox, dragon hybrid, wolfcat, and the like?

People with hybrids admittedly have them so they can slap horns on a cat or wings on a wolf *cough* when you could be mixing more traits on each.

Guilty with my avian hybrid, though to be more interesting a hybrid he could look more Feonix

however, besides wings mine has less seen avian characteristics such as air sacs, hollow bones, sharp eyesight, and instinctual navigation capabilities


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 7, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> you mean like wusky, folf,cabbit, boat, ferrox, dragon hybrid, wolfcat, and the like?
> 
> People with hybrids admittedly have them so they can slap horns on a cat or wings on a wolf *cough* when you could be mixing more traits on each.
> 
> ...



I was actually doing something similar with an old character of mine, or I'd started to (he was originally a wolf just slapped together with hooves and wings for no reason (and then a jackal), and I never finished fully altering him. I don't think I'd go where they went (although that is a super cool design), at least not fully, but I'm starting to be a fan of more visibly hybridized fursonas and anthros in general. I mean- go ahead, slap wings or horns on, I don't care, I just think it's cool when people mix traits because it develops more unique looking characters) and that gives me some interesting ideas.

I figure if people are doing it because they like it, and not just cause it's "cool" then why not. Although I remember my favorite thing was trolling people by making them think a spagglebeast was my new 'sona... and then they trolled me back by loving my trolliest one. :V lol


----------



## Ratical (Aug 7, 2015)

Filter said:


> While a platypus fursona might be more original than a canine fursona, for instance, dogs and cats have a long history of living with and being well liked by humans.



What's interesting too is that the less common a species is, the more natural they tend to look. Out of the very few platypuses that exist, most of them are brown or tan regular-looking duck-beavers. I guess off-beat species just stand out more on their own and don't need much else to be unique.

I wanna see a pink platypus hybrid with wings and rabbit ears. Not necessarily because of this thread, I just think it'd be neat.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I find blue color schemes and black and red incredibly common



Also, green and black. Especially super bright neon green, and that includes tongues. Like they bit down too hard on a glowstick. I wonder if they're glow-in-the-dark...


----------



## JynxLynx (Aug 7, 2015)

Here's a special snowflake:


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Avatar:TLA did hybrids right.

Flying lemurs and, otter penguins, polar bear dogs are great


----------



## GamingGal (Aug 7, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Avatar:TLA did hybrids right.
> 
> Flying lemurs and, otter penguins, polar bear dogs are great



Hell yeah they did. People need to take notes.


----------



## Byron (Aug 7, 2015)

JynxLynx said:


> Here's a special snowflake:


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Aug 7, 2015)

Byron said:


>



The fuck am I looking at?


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 7, 2015)

I agree. What is that monstrosity from?


----------



## JynxLynx (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh God what is that. 
And do you have more pictures of it.


----------



## Byron (Aug 7, 2015)

It's from an occasionally funny Adult Swim show called _Squidbillies_. I'm surprised that was an obscure reference.


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 7, 2015)

Byron said:


> It's from an occasionally funny Adult Swim show called _Squidbillies_. I'm surprised that was an obscure reference.


I was surprised nobody else got it either.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 7, 2015)

Species-confused characters.. I.e., a canine with hooves, horns, a lion's tail, wings or whatever the heck else they thought would look cool to throw into the blender.


----------



## PrincessParrot (Aug 7, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Horse dick on everything. Dog with horsedick, bird with horsedick, fish with horsedick, etc.



Birds with horse dicks are a massive problem


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 9, 2015)

PrincessParrot said:


> Birds with horse dicks are a massive problem


What's so great about horse dicks, anyway? I prefer 'em humanoid.


----------



## Ratical (Aug 9, 2015)

Ironic angels. White feather wings and sometimes halos, but they're _naughty_.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 9, 2015)

haha oh god. 

For a sec I thought you said "iron angels" and I was like "how is this cliche????" and then I got it *facepalm* lol


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ratical said:


> Ironic angels. White feather wings and sometimes halos, but they're _naughty_.



Not me 0: ) hehe, Mine is neither ironic or angelic. Pseudo-angelic perhaps since most attribute white wings to that, but I am merely a hybrid


----------



## Ratical (Aug 9, 2015)

SodaBubbles said:


> haha oh god.
> 
> For a sec I thought you said "iron angels" and I was like "how is this cliche????" and then I got it *facepalm* lol



80s German speed metal bands are so cliche at this point. Who knew furries were so spastic, retro, and _Deutsch_?



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Not me 0: ) hehe, Mine is neither ironic or angelic. Pseudo-angelic perhaps since most attribute white wings to that, but I am merely a hybrid



Sure. You're lucky, though, you could pass for an angel and probably get out of lots of stuff. You have wings and _literal_ puppy-dog eyes. You could steal from someone in front of their own mom and get away with it.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 9, 2015)

The funny thing is I told my gf and we started with Iron Man with wings and ended with Iron Man stealing Falcon's rocket pack. Good times.

Ya could steal someone's own mom and get away with it.


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2015)

Instead of making your fursona like a living gonzo, like putting some kind of all hybrid and eyesores of unnatural colours and crap like that; Perhaps take time to introduce some character development. You can easily have a better fursona if they look like normal in a furry world that would be interesting to talk to and look believable than to create a special snowflake with a completely predictable bore of a personality. Seriously, the more you try for uniqueness the more cliche you become.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 10, 2015)

BUT I WANNA BE A SPESHUL AND YOONEEK SNOFLAEK WHEN U LOOK AT ME ow ow ow my brain. I understand where you're coming from, but I think that some is okay at the same time (probably because I'm guilty of it), but definitely stop trying to cram all of the uniqueness into the design.


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2015)

SodaBubbles said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but I think that some is okay at the same time (probably because I'm guilty of it), but definitely stop trying to cram all of the uniqueness into the design.



Not to me personally, but different strokes for different folks. I just can't get interested in something that glows in the dark, or saturated in bright colours or whatever. Saying that, if the colour scheme fits then I've got a little leeway, but you know how much Furries with that kind of 'sona can't settle and aren't able to colour-coordinate.


----------



## MissFleece (Aug 10, 2015)

More than your species amount of eyes and really big/creepy smiles is starting to catch on...


----------



## Ratical (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't think anyone's said taurs yet. Particularly something with other  than a traditional centaur bottom. Foxtaurs are probably the most  common. Heck, 'taur' is probably synonymous with 'em here. Sorta skirts  the line between anthro and feral, so I could see the appeal, but that's  a lotta limbs.

Then there's the people who make foxtaur _suits_. I'm not even 100% sure how they work, but I'd hope there aren't two people in there.



SodaBubbles said:


> The funny thing is I told my gf and we started with Iron Man with wings and ended with Iron Man stealing Falcon's rocket pack. Good times.



I'm actually sorta liking that.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 10, 2015)

Sar said:


> Instead of making your fursona like a living gonzo, like putting some kind of all hybrid and eyesores of unnatural colours and crap like that; Perhaps take time to introduce some character development. You can easily have a better fursona if they look like normal in a furry world that would be interesting to talk to and look believable than to create a special snowflake with a completely predictable bore of a personality. Seriously, the more you try for uniqueness the more cliche you become.



That being said, a realistic-looking hybrid can look cool.

Don't I look cool? C:


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 10, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> That being said, a realistic-looking hybrid can look cool.
> 
> Don't I look cool? C:


judging from your avi, he looks like a fox and not a hybrid to me.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 10, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> judging from your avi, he looks like a fox and not a hybrid to me.



Well it's not a 50/50 mix so to speak

Because 50/50s are too mainstream :V


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> That being said, a realistic-looking hybrid can look cool.
> 
> Don't I look cool? C:





JerryFoxcoon said:


> Well it's not a 50/50 mix so to speak
> 
> Because 50/50s are too mainstream :V



No. It looks like most Tails OCs. I'm giving it a 0/10 because you didn't read/understand.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 11, 2015)

Sar said:


> No. It looks like most Tails OCs. I'm giving it a 0/10 because you didn't read/understand.



His avi is a fox that is inspired by Miles Tails Prowler and has no raccoon features* . Hence its not a hybrid nor does it look realistic. What did I misunderstand? or are you speaking to Jerrycoon?

(*in his ref that he provided *after* I made the comment, the tail does has coon markings, but I was referring to his avi which only showed his face)


----------



## ItalianDurr (Aug 12, 2015)

SodaBubbles said:


> I think the biggest cliche is "everything's a dog". I know it's hard to learn otherwise, but agh



There are no deers in the fandom, only dogs with antlers


----------



## WalterWatterson (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't think there's a clichÃ© furry.. All there is is a compilation of someone's anthropomorphical desires..
Nothing clichÃ© about compiling things upon things you have seen with others and/or came up with yourself..


----------



## FuzzyFoe (Aug 12, 2015)

The DeviantArt OC's with neon colors and armwarmers. Dear god.

I think powers are alright as long as they have weaknesses to make up for them. My OC Hellhound can breathe fire, yes, but he is also weakened by holy water and cannot take someone's soul without a contract. I guess it may be stretching it to say he is the son of Cerberus, but he was originally going to be a character in a webcomic I was going to make and having all of your characters be average would be boring and not be an interesting comic. I guess that excuses it. Does it? *sweats nervously*


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 12, 2015)

WalterWatterson said:


> I don't think there's a clichÃ© furry.. All there is is a compilation of someone's anthropomorphical desires..
> Nothing clichÃ© about compiling things upon things you have seen with others and/or came up with yourself..



Sorry. Disagree with you. Every culture has cliches. This thread has mentioned at least a couple dozen of them so far.


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Aug 12, 2015)

everyone with a fursona with super powers always seems to choose fire or ice i think that qualifies as a clichÃ©.


----------



## Esorono (Aug 12, 2015)

Havokpaintedwolf said:


> everyone with a fursona with super powers always seems to choose fire or ice i think that qualifies as a clichÃ©.



Or both.

Also demonic and/or angelic super powers are incredibly common as well. As well as being part demon or angel.


----------



## FuzzyFoe (Aug 12, 2015)

Well shit.

But as they say, it's alright to use a clichÃ©'d concept as long as you take it in a different direction. I think I will still use Hellhound sometime in the future for my own series. Besides, it's not like he's my fursona.

I do not think rats are very common. We definitely know that wolves and foxes are the most common. There are not a lot of lizard fursonas out there and I would like to see those. I am tempted to make a lizard character.

EDIT: I searched the "demon" tag in order from newest to oldest and my reference appears on the seventh page. I submitted it only three days ago. I was completely unaware this was a thing that was trending, probably because I haven't been on FA in ages. Am I DeviantArt cancer now? Should I delete my character?


----------



## Ratical (Aug 12, 2015)

FuzzyFoe said:


> EDIT: I searched the "demon" tag in order from newest to oldest and my reference appears on the seventh page. I submitted it only three days ago. I was completely unaware this was a thing that was trending, probably because I haven't been on FA in ages. Am I DeviantArt cancer now? Should I delete my character?



That character's too cute, I vote no. 

I mean, demons are one thing, but chibi demons are sorta unique. It's hard to be completely original here (unless you go for sober Irishman-levels of species obscurity), but I think you should just go with what makes you happy.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 12, 2015)

FuzzyFoe said:


> EDIT: I searched the "demon" tag in order from newest to oldest and my reference appears on the seventh page. I submitted it only three days ago. I was completely unaware this was a thing that was trending, probably because I haven't been on FA in ages. Am I DeviantArt cancer now? *Should I delete my character?*



No! Why would you do that? For example: There are million fox characters out there, but I am often surprised by how much originality and personality some artists can put in that 'cliched' animal. Don't worry about trends as they come and go in a heartbeat. Draw what you enjoy.


----------



## FuzzyFoe (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance you guys.

Continuing on-topic, I remember joining a virtual pets site called Chickensmoothie. The majority of the users who went on Chickensmoothie were furries, and they had a drawing program built into the website and you could post your drawings. There were a lot of scene dogs back in 2012. SCENE DOGS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Spiderdragon (Aug 12, 2015)

Why delete a character because it's common? A character is something special to you and you alone. Just because every Billy Joe in the world has X-species character doesn't mean that it makes yours any less unique. You imprint a personality and an essence into everything you make that is tied to you and nobody else. 

And then there's the sonic repaints OC DO NOT STEAL PLZKTHANX


----------



## Lunnrae (Aug 14, 2015)

Slut/sex starved characters.
Canine, wings, Foxes and wolf and of course big breast and genitals.
And multicolor characters, with non complementary colors (this I don't like)

I like some of these clichÃ© actually, but sometimes it's just... meh


----------



## Ratical (Aug 14, 2015)

Palette-swiped digimon aren't as big of a cliche as they once were, but they're still around to an extent. Usually Renamon, Veemon, or Guilmon. 

Glorious leader Dragoneer gets around this by having his sona be a digi-hybrid, I believe.


----------



## sultanpeppershaker (Aug 14, 2015)

lol these are funny. thanks for the posts everyone. i'm still new and looking into what i'd want my character to be and whatnot, and sure enough almost all the things posted were what i had written up. LOL! i mean, in the end it doesn't matter what's cliche or not, it's what makes you happy, right? isn't that the reason we do this?


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 15, 2015)

sultanpeppershaker said:


> lol these are funny. thanks for the posts everyone. i'm still new and looking into what i'd want my character to be and whatnot, and sure enough almost all the things posted were what i had written up. LOL! i mean, in the end it doesn't matter what's cliche or not, it's what makes you happy, right? isn't that the reason we do this?



Be a snake (your icon made me think of it), join the scalie master race :V


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 15, 2015)

Probably gonna get a bit of flack for saying this, but pokesonas are just so overdone now. I'm sick of seein' them, especially if it's some form of Eevee.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 15, 2015)

sidewalksurfboard said:


> Probably gonna get a bit of flack for saying this, but pokesonas are just so overdone now. I'm sick of seein' them, especially if it's some form of Eevee.



Them's fighting words :V 
I hardly see any pokesonas. The number of regulars that have pokesonas on these forums I can count with one hand. None of them use eevee.


----------



## sultanpeppershaker (Aug 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Be a snake (your icon made me think of it), join the scalie master race :V



I can see that, alas I only chose this avatar icon cuz it's what I use everywhere for everything (facebook included) because I'm obsessed with Jafar from Aladdin. Snakes not so much, though I wouldn't rule out getting a snake for a second or third suit.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 16, 2015)

Digimon is overrated. Come at me, bro.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 16, 2015)

Angel dragons.


----------



## Ratical (Aug 17, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Them's fighting words :V



You're cool, Mau. Your art's so good you could be a Wolfaboo with neon everything and you'd get a pass.

Plus, how often do you see Haxorus? It's like you have the benefit of being a dragon, _and_ being unique. And if someone disagrees you can hack them in twain by turning your head.



LazerMaster5 said:


> Digimon is overrated. Come at me, bro.



I liked the show in the first few seasons back in the day, and it's probably even better than Pokemon's anime despite the corny translation, but it was never as strong of a brand. Pokemon is Coke and Digimon is RC Cola. 

Wait, nevermind, RC Cola is no one's runner-up that stuff is *tasty*. 

Pokemon is Mtn Dew and Digimon is Mello Yello. It's got a good design and tastes alright, but it lacks caffiene and is only good in specific instances, whereas Pokemon has found success in lots of different mediums, namely among the gaming sect.

I'm thirsty.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 17, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Digimon is overrated. Come at me, bro.








^ be careful, she might stick her fanbois on to you :V



Inpw said:


> Angel dragons.



We should invent Dutch Demon Dragons to fight back the Angel Dragon rebellion 



Ratical said:


> You're cool, Mau. Your art's so good you could be a Wolfaboo with neon everything and you'd get a pass.
> 
> Plus, how often do you see Haxorus? It's like you have the benefit of being a dragon, _and_ being unique. And if someone disagrees you can hack them in twain by turning your head.



Thank you very much, Ratical . I will have to try the head turning thing


----------



## Sylox (Aug 17, 2015)

Arm/leg warmers
Glo-Sticks
Sonic OCs
Shy characters
Mary Sues 
Sparkledogs
Esoteric hybrids (example dragcoon...raccoon and a dragon)


----------



## Byron (Aug 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> dragcoon


----------



## sultanpeppershaker (Aug 17, 2015)

LMAOO That's TOTALLY what I thought when i read drag-coon. LOL! btw, did you just draw that up right now? cuz that's insanely amazing, you're truly talented!


----------



## Maevia (Aug 17, 2015)

I think it's hard to say "Canines" as a whole because they're so varied but definitely certain types of canines - Foxes, Wolves, German Shepherds, Huskies, Labs, mutts and crosses/hybrids thereof are rather clichÃ©. But it kind of makes sense that so many people would feel drawn/connected to them since humans and dogs have been intimately linked in their respective evolutions for over 30k years and perhaps beyond. And they share some common behavioural characteristics with homnids (a lot actually), so it becomes quite easy to anthropomorphise. The wolf has that added mystique present in many human cultures.

Among two of the possible animals I considered for my fursona were a Vizsla (extremely uncommon) and a Doberman (a little more common but it seems to me most I saw were males, in the past anyway).

That being said, when I first began lurking the community and looking up certain species/types/breeds... it seemed to me like every single husky I saw was a gay male. Gay husky (x2 bonus points if he is blue-based) is definitely a clichÃ©.

Other clichÃ© I've noticed... knots/canine penises on completely unrelated species???


----------



## sultanpeppershaker (Aug 17, 2015)

Maevia said:


> That being said, when I first began lurking the community and looking up certain species/types/breeds... it seemed to me like every single husky I saw was a gay male. Gay husky (x2 bonus points if he is blue-based) is definitely a clichÃ©.



I'm totally a statistic, but i don't care. huskies are cute. buffskies are hot. my friend has one and i want to dognap him, his name is Atticus. and he's hilarious.


----------



## Maevia (Aug 18, 2015)

sultanpeppershaker said:


> I'm totally a statistic, but i don't care. huskies are cute. buffskies are hot. my friend has one and i want to dognap him, his name is Atticus. and he's hilarious.



More power to you. ClichÃ©s are clichÃ©s for a reason, maybe I'm just jelly because I love huskies and wants some lovin' too (how do you think I realised the ridiculous amounts of gayskies? :mrgreen: *whistles innocently*)


----------



## Ratical (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm just gonna say it, but I like husky characters and I don't care that they're everywhere. They make good sonas, they make good suits, and they're cute. Same with dragons.

Something else: Avian or bat furries that have arms and wings as separate limbs. In other words, they have regular arms with a set of wings on their back, instead of the two being attached. I get that big fingerless appendages would be sorta impractical on an anthro, but a lot of 'em get around that by just having the wings coming out of their forearms. I know it's kind of a double-standard when you look at something like Western dragons that actually do have separate wings, but I still see it a lot.


----------



## Byron (Aug 18, 2015)

Ratical said:


> Avian or bat furries that have arms and wings as separate limbs


In the same vein, whales and seals and the like with separate legs and a tail. That's just... no.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 18, 2015)

Byron said:


> In the same vein, whales and seals and the like with separate legs and a tail. That's just... no.


But sharks with legs are great for porn. Land sharks. Dickgirl land sharks. *murring intensifies*


----------

